# Cosplay



## Teco (Apr 11, 2010)

I might do all of these, but for Anthrocon I wanted to go as 'something' this time around.

I had a couple ideas, just gonna toss em out there.

Scout from TF2, cause it's fairly simple looking enough, plus I'd make a good scout I think, thin and fast.

Spy from TF2, cause I have the balaclava and suit.

Mr. Fantastic 'Fox', Because I like suits, but I wont be fursuiting him just regular me, so I thought, how could I get myself to hint that I'm trying for fox. Well I could grab some orange hair color spray stuff and some white and do my hair orange and some chin fuzz white (like a fox's fur scheme) With the suit and all that, complete with detachable tail and that awesome whistle/click.

Obvious Heavy Spy, Because I'd look nothing like a Heavy. If I was a TF2 character, I'd be the Light. So I could run around with everything a heavy has but have my balaclava in my pocket and randomly pull it out or speak with a french accent accidentally. you know. Obvious Heavy Spy.


----------



## DArtJunkie (Apr 12, 2010)

Just my 2 cents, but I'd go with Mr. Fox. Sounds like a cool idea, he's a fun character, and it seems like everyone and their brother is cosplaying TF2 characters, so....yeah. A tad overdone, IMO.

Besides, if you can pull off the Mr. Fox/George Cloony personality, you get buku points. Clooney = The Man!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Mr. Fox, naturally.

I once accidentally cosplayed as Borat, which is why I shaved off my moustache.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 12, 2010)

fantastic mr. fox!!!


----------



## Teco (Apr 12, 2010)

DArtJunkie said:


> Just my 2 cents, but I'd go with Mr. Fox. Sounds like a cool idea, he's a fun character, and it seems like everyone and their brother is cosplaying TF2 characters, so....yeah. A tad overdone, IMO.
> 
> Besides, if you can pull off the Mr. Fox/George Cloony personality, you get buku points. Clooney = The Man!


 


TashkentFox said:


> Mr. Fox, naturally.
> 
> I once accidentally cosplayed as Borat, which is why I shaved off my moustache.


 


Zrcalo said:


> fantastic mr. fox!!!


 
Yeah, there were a bunch of spys last year at Anthrocon, and like one engineer, maybe a scout.  But awesome, I thought that Fantastic Mr. Fox idea was good. The whole orange hair and white chin hairs is a good idea right? I know some people dont like facial hair but of it'll be trimmed and all that.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Mr. Fox, sounds more original than TF2 cosplays.


----------



## Teco (Apr 12, 2010)

Mr Fox is what I'll focus on then and the other's later. I gotta find a suit that looks like his :V That'll be the hard part. On the upside I can use the balaclava as part of the Mr. Fox get up.


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh holy shit. So I was looking up photos of Mr Fantastic Fox using google to figure out what exact brand and/or type of suit he wears and I got slammed by a virus something hardcore, I had porntube shortcuts all over my desktop in like 5 minutes. x_X wtf.

Rolled back, we're all good, but I found an article about Wes Anderson and he wore the same suit as Mr Fox, but it was custom made, go figure. Ffffuuu- gonna need a knock off.


----------



## Teco (Apr 30, 2010)

ok. Sorry to triple post/bump/necro.

But yeah. I went to Burlington's to find something like Mr. Fox's outfit. only had one corduroy vest but it was too big and not the right color and no matching pants. :/ 
The hell.  5 imaginary internet dollars to anyone who knows a great place/site to get what I'm looking for, preferably cheap.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

HEAVY IS SPY!


----------



## Teco (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> HEAVY IS SPY!


I AM NOT SPY. ZE. I HAVE MINIGUN, YES? SPY IS SKINNY BACKSTABBER-- *starts putting on balaclava* --with deviously handsome looks KE CHA!*stab stab stab*


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 8, 2010)

Think about it a spy furry could get dirt on the haters


----------



## Zseliq (May 8, 2010)

Mr Fox.


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

I got the blazer for Mr. Fox, now I just need to find pants of the same color and white hairspray color, (they had orange but ran out of white *snaps fingers* Drat)

I'll be a random spy too for whenever I'm walking around in my suit, just carry the balaclava in my pocket or something maybe :V


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

Spy. That way you can do the Gentlemen... thing. It will make you a better person.


----------

